# Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

On a beautiful summer's day, two American tourists were driving through Wales .

At Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch,
they stopped for lunch, and one of the tourists asked the waitress,

'Before we order, I wonder if you could settle an argument for us.
Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?'

The girl leaned over and said,

*'Burrr &#8230; gurrr &#8230; king'*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:    :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

i live there and take it from me there is NO Burger king there
1 chippy
2 pubs
James Pringle weavers
2 chinese
a co-op
local bakery
1 petrol station
couple of small shops
and a train station.......and thats it


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I tell the ladies that I have the Welsh railway station name, tattooed on my willy! 

...............

..............

.............

..........

......

Rhyl

With thanks to Roy Chubby Brown.


----------

